# Jeff & Bro shark pics



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

The guys ran across this fella while in MB. Can anybody identify it? 



















BTW Jeff nice meeting ya and your brother, again I wish you could have gotten more fish but I know that one was fun.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Bull shark maybe. I don't know. I'm not an expert on id'ing fish deffinatly not sharks.
Fisherkid


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

Nice shark! I want one like that real bad. 
Is the water down south still warm? And how diverse is the species of fish in SC.
Congrats on the fish.
Chapa


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

not a bull, spinner, blacktip or tiger, other than that i'm not sure. This is when we miss Russ (Darkness) the most, he would have it id'd in about a minute. I'll check around and see if i can figure it out.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

Dusky Maybe


----------



## Paul McDonald (Jun 20, 2004)

It appears to be a sandbar.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

i was thinkin sandbar too. nice shark, got to love em.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

sandbar it is


----------



## bgf (Nov 26, 2005)

Commonly called a sandshark here.


B.G.


----------



## jeffintime (Nov 15, 2003)

The best part was that shark hit the last little piece of mullet that we had. We baited up one last time before leaving, it was just after 1:00pm when it took off with it. Thanks Big worm for the post.


----------



## bobbysue517 (Mar 25, 2004)

Looks like a Sandbar Shark (Carchiarhinus plumbeus) but a Sandbar shark is not the same as a Sand Shark (Carcharias taurus). True sand sharks don't travel below the delaware bay and are usually 6 feet. What most people down here call a sand shark (including myself) is a Spiny Dogfish Shark(Squalus acanthias). they only get to about 4 feet. 

I am not a shark expert i just had some time to look them up on the internet.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

bobbysue517 said:


> Looks like a Sandbar Shark (Carchiarhinus plumbeus) but a Sandbar shark is not the same as a Sand Shark (Carcharias taurus). True sand sharks don't travel below the delaware bay and are usually 6 feet. What most people down here call a sand shark (including myself) is a Spiny Dogfish Shark(Squalus acanthias). they only get to about 4 feet.
> 
> I am not a shark expert i just had some time to look them up on the internet.


I thought you were going to close it all by saying that you stayed at a Holiday Inn last night.


----------



## bobbysue517 (Mar 25, 2004)

I wish i thought of that!


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Now that is funny.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

thats a sandbar. top edge of tail also called the (caudel fin) is seraded looking in the first pict. big one to. how deep was the water he was in?? nice catch friend.


----------



## jeffintime (Nov 15, 2003)

well... my brother being a fit man of 5ft 8" and 255 # I think was able to heave that bait the blistering distance of 40 yards out maybe  ... so how ever deep you think that was.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Where you were maybe 6-7'. Count your toes


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

*bull*

thats a dogface, a nice one, they will sometimes jump like spinners, but it is a dogface, look at the dorsal and the anal fins, he is a nice catch, illegal to keep in horry county, but he makes a good damn fillet.


catch and fillet...........

nice catch


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

Boys I believe that is a Sandbar. Be careful in Horry county. They will take you to jail for landing a shark from the surf.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

I was waiting for this to be mentioned  . They were aware of the rules. It was just last week or so and it was colder out no one around at it was safe to land from the sand. No one to call the man on em. Ths was all the way down at the state park as well so it was pretty deserted. These guys follow the rules, and would not have done anything to get themselves or anyone else in trouble.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

outfishin28 said:


> thats a dogface, a nice one, they will sometimes jump like spinners, but it is a dogface, look at the dorsal and the anal fins, he is a nice catch, illegal to keep in horry county, but he makes a good damn fillet.
> 
> 
> catch and fillet...........
> ...


no such shark as a dogface, maybe another name for sandbar?


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*I looked it up on google*

and all I found was dogface puffer fish.


----------



## db prater (Sep 27, 2005)

I know what it is...."A BIG ASS SHARK THAT COULD PROBABLY EAT A GOOD SIZED GOAT".
Any man that don't wanna die better stay out the water. Nice fish, really.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2005)

Nice catch! i never caught one before, but it sure looks like it was quite a fight!! 

ndf


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

its a sandbar the caudel fin is seraded and its prety obvious in the first pict if you look close.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

I'm thinking sandbar too.


----------



## chipotle (Nov 24, 2005)

it is a sandbar, snount relatively short,broadly rounded first dorsal fin LARGE, origan over axil pectoral fins, origins of second dorsal and anal fins opposite each other.,, noconspicous marks on body or fins love it nice fish and sure is tasty. gotta go last day of deer season C YA ( :


----------

